# Easter bunnies...



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been playing momma to four little orphaned (wild) bunnies for two weeks now. They were so tiny when I got them that their eyes were still closed. Sadly, two of the babies didn't make it past the first week because of injuries but Thumper and Bugs are doing great. 
They're so adorable I had to show them off 
Pictures by rbratek - Photobucket


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am a sucker for little bunny pictures. Thank you. And my hat is off to you for taking care of new borns. They are really hard work.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Widow,

The bunnies are *so* super cute! You are wonderful for being so dedicated in trying to rehab them. I hand-raised a 6-week old squirrel that fell out of his nest during Hurricane Ivan a couple of years ago. Luckily, I had a great work environment and was able to take him to work with me in a soft-sided cooler so he wouldn't miss any feedings during the day. He got to be quite the celebrity once word got around that I had a baby squirrel in my office!

Skywalker grew up to be a healthy and happy (although ready to be independent) little guy and we released him on Hallowe'en weekend of that year.

Keep up the good work and keep us updated with bunny pictures!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like you're going to do a good job with the bunnies. I raised six little ones two years ago. A friend of mine came across a nest that was destroyed and he found the bunnies and brought them to me. They were definitely cute. Once their eyes opened and they started eating food, I released them in the cemetary across from my house. Some are still there and have grown to be adults and now have bunnies of their own. I also raise domestic rabbits that were kid's Easter bunnies. When they get big, the neighbors know I usually take them in and care for them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job BW!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I love critters and I'm always the first person people think of when they find a wounded or orphaned animal (let's call Robin, she'll take in anything!) I should've been a vet


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Those are so tiny! Hats off to you for taking care of them.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Of course, now that I go thru the rest of you album I see spiders. Which are really different than cute fuzzy bunnies. Spiders are not my favorite. I got drunk at my buddy Super Dave's house and he put a large spider on my face. Lets say I sobbered up quick. Now that I think of it, I have bitten by more rabbits than spiders.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You said "super dave" , yeah I'm laughin'.
so, is he like scuba steve? yeah, still laughin'!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, he is like the HBo Super Dave.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry, it's still funny.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> No, he is like the HBo Super Dave.


To be precise, Super Dave was on Showtime.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Super Dave Osbourne.

And remember kids..no matter how dangerous the stunt..all will be well as long as your gear is equipped with authentic Saskatchewan seal-skin bindings!


----------

